# Unable to run wildcard queries in hibernate search



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2015)

Hello guys,

I'm unable to run wildcard type queries in hibernate search. Hibernate search is not the ORM persistence api we all are acquainted with
but is a different thing. It's a full text and search api that searches through documents by indexing them. It's built on top of apache lucene,
which is a very popular full text search framework written in java.

If anyone has used this in their projects and has idea on wildcard lucene queries, then please do post here.
Will discuss more details then.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 27, 2015)

I am more familiar with the ORM. Never heard of Hibernate search. Will look it up and see what I can find out.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 27, 2015)

Summoning [MENTION=10170]JGuru[/MENTION]


----------



## Desmond (Mar 27, 2015)

OP, 

BTW, what exactly is the issue you are facing?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey i did it guys. The analyzer annotation in the entity was the culprit.
Wildcard queries are running like a breeze.


----------

